# whats enough speed to kill a deer



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*oh boy*

150fps


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Indians killed deer with stick bows and sharpend stones for broadheads!  Speed, KE and Momentum don't mean a thing if you can't hit where you need to. Many states have laws requiring a minimum bow poundage of say 30 pounds to hunt.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

It's according to what's on the tip of the arrow mostly.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

remington8 said:


> what speed has to be obtained to kill a .
> 
> if deer hear faster then any bow why are we not all buying quiet bows with quiet setups.


i am not really sure on this, but i'll bet 150FPS or even less with a well placed shot and a heavy enough arrow. not sure how "fast" the native American Indians were shooting.

and

and most are buying "quiet bows quiet setups" for HUNTING. really doesn't matter for target shooting. and anyway, i don't think we will ever make a bow quiet ENOUGH that a deer won't hear it at "normal" archery kill ranges


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

About 55mph in my pickup usually works.:wink:


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

GuinnessGood said:


> About 55mph in my pickup usually works.:wink:


LOL! I killed one at less than 10 m/p/h leaving a driveway a few years back....well ok, I broke its back and had to finish it off with the 40, but it only took 10 m/p/h to catch him!


----------



## strohsman (Sep 6, 2007)

Many years ago I had a P.S.E. Laser 2 that was a real smoker at 170 fps shooting a 2216 and I had complete pass through. Well it was a very small does and she was really close. My 1st bow kill. I thought I was real cool.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*you need*

i just did some research and unless the arrow is travelling 303FPS, it will not kill a deer:wink:


----------



## gunsnarrows (Jan 8, 2010)

lol ive done it goin about 30 mph with my jeep..u just need a well placed tire...lol ok for real .....it does not take much to puncture the side of a deer and make it atleast 3 to 4 inches inside of the chest cavity..you can get really good penatration...alls you need is good gear...ie really sharp broadheads......i shot a spike bull elk at 71 yards with slick trick 1in cuting diameter and a 9.8 gpi arrow ... 68lbs 30 in DL mathews lx bow ...complete pass through! stickin in the dirt..rite in the money spot!......now think a deer at 20 yards ......what will u need?..prob the state law min draw weight..


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Going by #'s does anybody know of any states that allow lower than 40#'s ?


----------



## gunsnarrows (Jan 8, 2010)

minnesota 30lbs and we hav big deer!


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Colorado is 35 lbs. minimum.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

NY is 35# minimum poundage to hunt big game.:wink:


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Last time I looked WI was 30 pounds.....doesn't do you any good though....there aren't any deer!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*speed*

hate to think of how many I killed years ago with my bear tamerlane 69 inch recurve. ha got you beat TAP was parked by my cabin watching 4 does when they decided to run behind my truck 3 made it 1 ran. into the back side. sounded like a shot gun going off


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think (can't remember for sure) that Nebraska and Iowa are 35 lbs. minimum. I too choose to shoot a quiet bow rather than the fastest bow....cause until they make one thats faster than the speed of sound, you'd better take sound into consideration.:wink:


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

edthearcher said:


> hate to think of how many I killed years ago with my bear tamerlane 69 inch recurve. ha got you beat TAP was parked by my cabin watching 4 does when they decided to run behind my truck 3 made it 1 ran. into the back side. sounded like a shot gun going off


0 m/p/h! LOL! too funny!


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Arkansas...40lb. minimum, broadhead 7/8 inch wide minimum.


----------



## Wes Stigall (Feb 14, 2006)

*arrow -speed*

In the days of re-curvs -round wheel bows I know 6 hunters that harvsted plentgty deer, clean shots. with 1.5"--125gr.and heavy arrows at 150ft.pr.


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

ebonarcher said:


> Going by #'s does anybody know of any states that allow lower than 40#'s ?


Ky has no limit on poundage.

My son killed a deer this past season at 170 fps and had a complete passthrough AND the arrow stuck in a tree.

here is the video

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1035630


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

for some reason texas did away with the minimum,, so i guess 15# is plenty!


it really doesnt matter what the speed is if you penetrate to the vitals, so realistically 2-3 mph would be plenty if the weighgt will carry it in... with modern bows for average men i would say stay with 200 fps or more, however my wifes bow didnt reach that and shot through a 90# hog at 37# and 22" draw.. my son could catch the arrows out of the arrow inside 10 yards!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

It isn't the SPEED that does the "dirty deed" on an animal...it is ACCURATE SHOT PLACEMENT, and SHARP BROADHEADS, and taking an ETHICAL and REALISTIC SHOT in order to ensure that the sharp broadhead is properly placed.

No "risk taking" on chancy or poorly angled shots.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

field14 said:


> It isn't the SPEED that does the "dirty deed" on an animal...it is ACCURATE SHOT PLACEMENT, and SHARP BROADHEADS, and taking an ETHICAL and REALISTIC SHOT in order to ensure that the sharp broadhead is properly placed.
> 
> No "risk taking" on chancy or poorly angled shots.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)



Thats what I am saying!


----------



## DougU (Jan 15, 2010)

Lots of variables. I won't venture a guess but I did read a study on it a few years ago. First, you not only have to consider the speed of the arrow, you need to add in the reaction time of the deer. There is a study out there somewhere that will tell you the absolute longest distance you can shoot before the deer can jump the string. There are many other factors involved. Natural noise may overpower your shot..............is the deer relaxed or wound up tighter than a drum??? Etc., Etc., Etc.


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

It's about shot placement more than speed. I hit one while going 75 on the highway in my tacoma. Made a pisss more strike. He ran off never found him. I figure he is walking around with a heavy limp telling all the does about how he got his toyota tattoo!!!!!


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

GuinnessGood said:


> About 55mph in my pickup usually works.:wink:


lmao!......just what I was thinking!


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

ebonarcher said:


> Going by #'s does anybody know of any states that allow lower than 40#'s ?


 No lower limit in Virginia, only that the bow must be able to propel a broadhead arrow 125 yards.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Georgia*



ebonarcher said:


> Going by #'s does anybody know of any states that allow lower than 40#'s ?


We have no min draw weight here in Ga.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

hoytrdye said:


> 150fps


I agree...there has been many more taken at 150fps than 330fps in the last 30 years..

on the list of priorities for me...

Quiet is #1
Feel is #2
Speed is #3


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

wicked1strings said:


> I agree...there has been many more taken at 150fps than 330fps in the last 30 years..
> 
> on the list of priorities for me...
> 
> ...


It's sort of like the question which caliber rifle has killed more deer....my Dad always uses that one. With all these Wildcat loads, and all the hype on these Short magnums and blah blah blah.....I believe the last time he threw numbers at me it was like 2 to 1 the 30-30 against ALL other calibers COMBINED! lol! sort of the same scenario.


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Oregon*

40# for deer / bear / cougar & pronghorn. 50# for Elk / Big horn sheep / Rocky mt goat & western grey squirrel .....use a 7/8" fixed blade or larger. NO mechanical BH.... Unless your hunting WG squirrel  their tuff critters :smile:


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Enough speed? My wife was doing about 35 miles an hour.............smack!! deer never kew what hit it.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Y'all shoot what you like and I will shoot what I like.
My bow is fast and pretty quiet.
I shoot it accurately, and it feels good to me.

My sons elite XXL is real quiet, and probably fast for a 12 year old.
He likes it and shoots it pretty good.

marty


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Man even our dad's can argue that one....mine used to say it was a 22 that's killed more deer than any other rifle.....



TAP said:


> It's sort of like the question which caliber rifle has killed more deer....my Dad always uses that one. With all these Wildcat loads, and all the hype on these Short magnums and blah blah blah.....I believe the last time he threw numbers at me it was like 2 to 1 the 30-30 against ALL other calibers COMBINED! lol! sort of the same scenario.


----------

